# Drehmomentschlüssel - auch für Linksgewinde ?



## Route66 (29. September 2005)

High,

mal wieder ne Frage zu Drehmomentschlüsseln:
gibts auch welche mit denen man Schraubverbindungen mit *Links*gewinde mit dem entsprechend eingestellten Drehmoment anziehen kann?

Die, die ich bisher gesehen habe, konnten immer nur Rechtsgewinde.

Weiss jemand was oder kann jemand mal Infos oder Links posten ?

Greez


----------



## tractor (29. September 2005)

klar gibts die, aber mit Auslösefunktion und mit Aufnahme füralle möglichen Einsteckwerkzeuge  nicht für´n Appel und´n Ei  und nicht  beim Discounter oder  Baumarkt. Die haben höchstens die eher unpräzisen Zeigergeräte zur Aufnahme von Stecknüssen - die für beide Richtungen gleich schlecht arbeiten.

Musst dich (mit gut gefüllter Brieftasche) halt mal an richtige Werkzeugfirmen wenden: Facom Gedore Hazet SnapOn Stahlwille usw.
Adressen & Bezugsquellen über google.de
Notfalls mit Federwaage (die in präziser Ausführung auch nicht billig sind) und Schraubenschlüssel selber was basteln - wenn du etwas (um)rechnen kannst (Schraubenschlüssel sind meist nicht genau einen Meter oder Zentimeter lang)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartenwal (3. Oktober 2005)

hallo,
ich habe mir die beiden Schlüssel von Syntace geleistet. Der kleine Schlüssel ist umschaltbar, ich gehe davon aus dass er auch in die 2te Richtung korrekt auslöst. Der große Schlüssel hat einen umsteckbaren 1/2" Vierkant, denn nimmt man raus und steckt in von der anderen Seite durch den Kopf, schon funktioniert's für Linksgewinde (10-80nm).
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## J-CooP (3. Oktober 2005)

Den Großen kenne ich nicht, aber mein Kleiner ist definitiv nur für Rechtsgewinde. Man kann ihn zwar umschalten, aber dann ist er lediglich eine Ratsche.


----------



## Milli (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Schau mal bei http://www.louis.de/ rein, da gibt's einen für 15,95 Euro, 4% Genauigkeit, von 4-24 Nm und Rechts-und Linkslauf. Ob der wirklich was taugt kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen. Aber ganz ******* sieht der nicht aus.
Ciao
Milli


----------



## tractor (3. Oktober 2005)

Milli schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Schau mal bei http://www.louis.de/ rein, da gibt's einen für 15,95 Euro, 4% Genauigkeit, von 4-24 Nm und Rechts-und Linkslauf. Ob der wirklich was taugt kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen. Aber ganz ******* sieht der nicht aus.
> Ciao
> Milli




ne lass mal, zum Schätzen braucht man keine so teuren Geräte. 
Schwimmen kann das Teil nicht, es taucht bis auf den Grund, wenn man es ins Wasser wirft
Zum Messen gibt es Besseres


----------



## Bartenwal (4. Oktober 2005)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Den Großen kenne ich nicht, aber mein Kleiner ist definitiv nur für Rechtsgewinde. Man kann ihn zwar umschalten, aber dann ist er lediglich eine Ratsche.


Hallo J-Coop,
danke für die Information. 
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Route66 (4. Oktober 2005)

Hi,



			
				J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Den Großen kenne ich nicht, aber mein Kleiner ist definitiv nur für Rechtsgewinde. Man kann ihn zwar umschalten, aber dann ist er lediglich eine Ratsche.


genau so kenne ich es von den meisten (preiswerten)   un bei meinem kleinen 1/4 Zoll Schlüssel ist es leider auch so...


----------



## Cunelli (4. Oktober 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> ne lass mal, zum Schätzen braucht man keine so teuren Geräte.
> Schwimmen kann das Teil nicht, es taucht bis auf den Grund, wenn man es ins Wasser wirft
> Zum Messen gibt es Besseres



Ääh, wie bitte   
Was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

bei Proxxon kann man den Vierkant umstecken. Dann löst er halt links herum aus.

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Karl Klammer (5. Oktober 2005)

Cunelli schrieb:
			
		

> ÃÃ¤h, wie bitte
> Was willst du damit sagen?


Ich vermute: dass die Teile nix taugen... normalerweise kosten gute DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel fÃ¼r einen solchen Drehmomentbereich > 100â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tractor (5. Oktober 2005)

Karl Klammer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute: dass die Teile nix taugen... normalerweise kosten gute Drehmomentschlüssel für einen solchen Drehmomentbereich > 100.



genau, das ist leider so: für wenig gibt´s nicht viel


----------



## Karl Klammer (5. Oktober 2005)

Weils grad passt:

Drehmomentschlüssel


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. Oktober 2005)

> normalerweise kosten gute Drehmomentschlüssel für einen solchen Drehmomentbereich > 100.



Auf die Gefahr hin unhöflich zu wirken   , das ist Unsinn. Wir reden hier doch von Werkzeug im Hobbybereich, da brauchts kein Gedore. Was die Genauigkeit angeht: Syntace gibt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, eine Toleranz von 4% an, bei Proxxon sind es 2%- und der kostet die Hälfte. Profiteile halten ihre Genauigkeit sicher länger, den Unterschied merkt man aber eher im Dauereinsatz in der Werkstatt.
Ich habe seit 6 Jahren eine Proxxon am Motorrad im Einsatz, von 20Nm für die Zünkerzen bis 120 an der Zentralmutter der Einarmschwinge schraubt er wie am ersten Tag.   

Gruß, Kai


----------



## |tV|Azrael (5. Oktober 2005)

Karl Klammer schrieb:
			
		

> Weils grad passt:
> 
> Drehmomentschlüssel



Uuuaaaah, wie geil 

Schade: Wenn ich den in meinem anderen Lieblingsforum poste, wird den keiner verstehen 

Gruss,
Azrael


----------



## Speedhunt (5. Oktober 2005)

Karl Klammer schrieb:
			
		

> Weils grad passt:
> 
> Drehmomentschlüssel



    Der ist ja ma echt klasse. lang nicht mehr so gelacht


----------



## tractor (6. Oktober 2005)

Waldschleicher schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Gefahr hin unhöflich zu wirken   , das ist Unsinn. Wir reden hier doch von Werkzeug im Hobbybereich, da brauchts kein Gedore. Was die Genauigkeit angeht: Syntace gibt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, eine Toleranz von 4% an, bei Proxxon sind es 2%- und der kostet die Hälfte. Profiteile halten ihre Genauigkeit sicher länger, den Unterschied merkt man aber eher im Dauereinsatz in der Werkstatt.
> Ich habe seit 6 Jahren eine Proxxon am Motorrad im Einsatz, von 20Nm für die Zünkerzen bis 120 an der Zentralmutter der Einarmschwinge schraubt er wie am ersten Tag.
> 
> Gruß, Kai




schön, dass du mit deinem Werkzeug zufrieden bist.

Toleranzangabe allein ist wenig aussagekräftig. Interessant wäre zu wissen, wer geprüft hat, wie und womit.

Prüfbescheinigung Stufe 1: Nach DIN 6789 werden Drehmomentschlüssel bei 20, 60 und 100% des Skalenhöchstwertes jeweils 5 mal geprüft, alle Werte müssen in einer Toleranz von +/- 4% liegen.
Stufe 2  entspricht Stufe 1, zusätzlich werden die Prüfergebnisse automatisch ausgedruckt.

120Nm am Mtb halte ich eher für übertrieben, wichtig ersscheint mir der Bereich bis 20Nm, für die grösseren Verbindungen vielleicht bis 50Nm.
Arbeitsbereich 20 - 120Nm mit ein und demselben Schlüssel - toll, schraubst du damit auch an M5 Schrauben??
Dann hab ich keine weiteren Fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (6. Oktober 2005)

> 120Nm mit ein und demselben Schlüssel - toll, schraubst du damit auch an M5 Schrauben??



Wieso, immer noch zu wenig??? Bei 100Nm knirschte schon etwas, da hab ich aufgehört.

  Nee, den kleinen Proxxon 5-30 habe ich gerade erst bestellt, 55.
Ich kann halt nicht verstehen wenn ausschlieslich Teile mit dreistelliger Summe auf dem Preisschild verordnet werden. Ich hab auch ein paar Sachen von Gedore und Hazet, für den heimischen Keller schon beinahe zu schade.


----------



## Karl Klammer (7. Oktober 2005)

Waldschleicher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann halt nicht verstehen wenn ausschlieslich Teile mit dreistelliger Summe auf dem Preisschild verordnet werden.


Als ich neulich nach nem DMS gesucht habe, *bin* ich nur auf Teile mit Preisen > 100â¬ gestoÃen (fÃ¼r diesen Drehmomentbereich). Wenns da deutlich gÃ¼nstigere gibt, die auch was taugen, interessiert mich das natÃ¼rlich auch.


----------



## tractor (7. Oktober 2005)

mir sind halt 20,- für oriennntalisches Eisen zuviel und da ich einen relativ guten Job habe investiere ich lieber in die EU-Wirtschaft. Und vermeide unnötige Transporte auf den Weltmeeren.
Bietet Proxxon einen kostenlosen jährlichen  Kallibrier Service?


----------



## aemkei77 (7. Oktober 2005)

ich hab hab auch einen guten job  
 aber der von Proxxon tuts allemal für die paar schrauben am bike - ist ja kein motor 

die teuren sind was für werkzeugfetischisten, die am werkzueg selbst ne freude haben, aber willst du mir wirklich erzählen dass man so ein teil am bike braucht (wenn man nicht gerade aluschrauben für die bremscheibe oder am vorbau verwendet) weil wenns nicht auf 4% sonder nur auf 6 % genau ist alles futsch ist

ist doch käse


----------



## Kruemelmonster (7. Oktober 2005)

Teures Werkzeug mag länger halten und auf Dauer präzise bleiben, aber das rentiert sich nur im Dauereinsatz oder für Werkstätten. Man sollte schon noch zwischen beruflichem und Hobbyeinsatz unterscheiden. Nicht immer kann man mal eben für Hunderte Euros Werkzeug anschaffen, das man dann vielleicht 10 mal im Jahr benötigt.


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. Oktober 2005)

> da ich einen relativ guten Job habe investiere ich lieber in die EU-Wirtschaft.



Na gut, es sei dir verziehen.  
Kallibrier Service, keine Ahnung, hab noch nichts davon gehört.


----------



## tractor (9. Oktober 2005)

meine Kalkulation: Drehmomentschlüssel kostet pi-mal-Daumen 100,- Lebensdauer bisher 18Jahre, keine Ungenauigkeit, keine 
Reparatur-/Wartungskosten, erwartete Lebensdauer mindestens 40 Jahre ohne Folgekosten. 
Kosten pro Jahr - da müsste ich ja nachrechnen   das ist mir jetz zu mühsam und aufwendig   
Dank Präzisionswerkzeug keine Probleme mit Gewährleistung bei montierten Leichtbauteilen. Bei nur 10maligem Gebrauch hätte das Präzisionswerkzeug pro Gebrauch gigantische 10 Euronen verschlungen. Wenn man bedenkt was eine XTR Kurbel kostet....
Ob Paul Lange immer so kulant bleibt wie bisher bei HollowtechII?
Mich würde doch mal interessieren wie man Pedale (ohne Inbus) mit dem Louis Werkzeug montiert  

Käse: auch dafür benötigt man Präzisionsgeräte, Die Schweizer wissen warum, sonst wären die Löcher im Emmentaler bestimmt unrund  

knirschende M5 bei 100Nm erinnert ein klein wenig an die Ausbildung an der Handgranate:: "Wenn sich erste Risse bilden, sollte ihre Entscheidungsfindung abgeschlossen sein und sie sich auf die Kraft ihres Wurfarmes verlassen können"

Regale montiere ich ohne Drehmomentschlüssel und Schweizer Uhren sind mir für den geforderten Preis zu unpräzise.
Ist mir ziemlich egal, obmir das jetzt verziehen wird oder nicht


----------



## Cunelli (9. Oktober 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde doch mal interessieren wie man Pedale (ohne Inbus) mit dem Louis Werkzeug montiert


Wie geht es denn mit einem teuren Werkzeug?   

Phil


----------



## tractor (10. Oktober 2005)

is ganz einfach:
1. kuckst du www.hazet.de/deutsch/index.htm gehst du auf "Produkte", dann "Katalog", weiter auf "Produktbereich"
2. schaust du nach Drehmentschlüssel
3. bei "mechanisch" findest du Vierkantantriebe und unter 6280 und 6290 Einsteckdrehmomentschlüssel
4.  zurück bei der Drehmomentschlüssel-Übersicht klickst du "Einsteckwerkzeuge", da findest du unter 6450 Einsteckmaulschlüssel und für ganz besondere Fälle 6430 Einsteck-Anschweissteile - da kannst du dann das passende Tool anbraten  

Jeder andere Hersteller von Qualitätswerkzeugen (Facom, Gedore, Stahlwille, SnapOn usw.) hat ähnliche Artikel im Lieferprogramm - das nur als Hinweis und um den Vorwurf von Schleichwerbung schon im Ansatz zu entkräften . Ich verdien nichts dran, bin nur restlos zufrieden mit der Qualität


----------



## kukuk3000 (10. Oktober 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=172759 da hab ich auch mal meine meinung dazu geschireben. Ja gespart habe ich, aber dann das Geld für was anderes ausgegeben. Nun spare ich für ne digicam, also wieder nichts mit einem dms. Aber bei meinem Händler liegen zwei rum die er sogut wie nie braucht, die kann ich dort dann mal schnell benutzen
was aber ganz allgemein sehr interessant zum thema dms ist, der besuch von verschiedenen werkzeug foren, da wird so ein produkt aus ganz verschiedenen blickwinkeln betrachtet. irgendwo hab ich mal auch einen threat darüber gefunden ob so einer von lux ev. fürs rad taugen könnte. Naja sie wussten nicht woher lux diesen dms her hat, irgendeiner hatte denen dann ein mail geschickt und die Antwort war verblüffend ehrlich. Nein für so sensible teile sei er nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

